# Iva



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with or understanding of the collection and payment of IVA in Mexico and the agency's current drive to get all businesses enrolled? The info is all in Spanish and I just don't trust my translations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

q_vivar said:


> Does anyone have any experience with or understanding of the collection and payment of IVA in Mexico and the agency's current drive to get all businesses enrolled? The info is all in Spanish and I just don't trust my translations.


I don't have any info in response to your question. 

But, on a related note, I recently read that some countries run a lottery on receipts that show payment of IVA. It encourages people to insist on paying IVA and thus pressures businesses to collect IVA, and greatly increases the fraction of purchases that are contributing to IVA, and thus the income that the government collects. Seems like a great idea to me.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

IVA is the only good method Mexico has for Tax collection. Tax fraud is rampant and they have new policies to collect from those who charged the tax but did not remit. I don't remember the name of the new agency but I see them setting up check points on Hwy 15 and stopping Mexican vehicles. Something about Foreign Transactions. They are trying to collect the 16%. I know that micro businesses have been exempt from collecting IVA. Has this changed? Mexico is the only country in N.A where businesses ask you if you want a receipt or a Factura. If you get the receipt they still charge the tax but do not remit. Open set of double books!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> IVA is the only good method Mexico has for Tax collection. Tax fraud is rampant and they have new policies to collect from those who charged the tax but did not remit. I don't remember the name of the new agency but I see them setting up check points on Hwy 15 and stopping Mexican vehicles. Something about Foreign Transactions. They are trying to collect the 16%. I know that micro businesses have been exempt from collecting IVA. Has this changed? Mexico is the only country in N.A where businesses ask you if you want a receipt or a Factura. If you get the receipt they still charge the tax but do not remit. Open set of double books!!!


No "micro businesses" have been exempt from collecting IVA. Most businesses give reciepts [sales slips] and pay IVA. Where is your information coming from? 35 years ago?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you asking from the point of view of a consumer, or because you have a business? If you have a business, my recommendation is to consult with an accountant who can guide you. The rules are complicated and frequently changing, so it is a fulltime job just to keep up with them, never mind the language barrier.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


AlanMexicali said:



No "micro businesses" have been exempt from collecting IVA. Most businesses give reciepts [sales slips] and pay IVA. Where is your information coming from? 35 years ago?

Click to expand...

_I can´t speak of 35 years ago but I can speak with experiece of a couple of years ago here in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas when I became deathly ill with a gall bladder requiring immediate surgical removal and had to find a local specalist surgeon and hospital in which to have this surgical procedure performed. It happens that my major medical insurance company does not list any San Cristóbal hospitals or physicians on its list of approved hospitals and physicians since the insurance company does not believe that any of these institutions/physicians in San Cristóbal or anywhere near San Cristóbal meet its mínimum quality standards. Therefore, the insurance company required that I take an emergency evacuation flight to Guadalajara or Mexico City at their expense to have the procedure carried out in one of those places at hospitals and by physicians meeting their quality standards or, alternatively, that I pay for the procedure in San Cristóbal out-of-pocket and submit facturas to the company for reimbursement later subject to their approval. Well, you would not believe how difficult, and in some cases impossible, it was to get facturas as opposed to "receipts" from any local physicians, testing labs or the hospital I used for the surgery. In every case, I was told that the service provider did not use facturas normally because of the IVA tax implications and that if I insisted on facturas that met the insurance company´s standards for reimbursement, the required procedures or medications would cost me more than if I would accept simple receipts since they would have to pay IVA if they used official facturas whereas with simple receipts they would reward me with significant discounts and not submit the IVA to Hacienda. This was a non-starter for me as the insurance company would not reimburse my expenses without my submitting facturas. Getting qualified facturas from either the hospital (the major hospital in the city), the labs or any physicians was like pulling teeth and in some cases not even an option. This is in keeping with the time-honored Chiapas principle of tax avoidance even among the top professionals in the community. I got most of my money reimbursed by bull-dogging the issue with the service providers but it was no fun.

By the way, when the insurance company offered to fly me to Mexico City or Guadalajara for the required surgery, they thought I was in Chiapas on vacation and actually lived at Lake Chapala full time. When they later realized I maintained a residence in Chiapas where I resided part of each year, they informed me that their emergency evacuation plane service was no longer available to me while I was in Chiapas since, to paraphrase them, if I chose volutarily to live in "podunk" where adequate medical care did not meet their standards, then that was my "Little red wagon" which I could use to get to Mexico City on my own in the future.

Those of you planning to move to Mexico and becoming resident in an isolated outback town with marginal medical care no matter where in the country, keep my experience in mind when choosing life in the boonies. I´m still here in Chiapas anyway and can pay for my own flight to Mexico City if need be and discern the flight won´t kill me but one had better be prepared for that possibilty when seeking life in deep isolation from the best doctors and hospitals and don´t forget to insist on facturas for all services before going under the knife.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Many of the indifenous down here have businesses and I do not know any who pay IVA maybe that is meant by microbusiness...


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Bobbyb may be referring to the tax category called "pequeños contribuyentes" for small businesses whose income was under a certain threshhold. They paid tax in some form, as I understand, but were exempt from issuing facturas. Some here had a certificate hanging on the wall to that effect. I recall reading that the p.c. system was to be eliminated this year with the tax revamp but don't know that for a fact.

Another 2014 change is the electronic factura system being mandatory (supposedly). Some service providers who formerly issued receipts (e.g., doctors, small hospitals, carpentry shop, municipal tránsito where we register our cars) now issue electronic facturas instead, often by email. But some businesses are still working outside the system. For building materials and construction services from small providers, for example, it's often still hard to get any sort of receipt, let alone a factura. At the opposite extreme, if you buy stuff at Home Depot you can get a factura via their website by entering your receipt number and RFC data.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

No my information is not out of date. There are many businesses that do not provide facturas legally. An example would be small tire repair shops. They deal strictly in cash and can provide only a receipt. I don't know how that is handled legally. One will often se tire repair shops on busy highways where trucks frequent. Some will have signs stating that they DO provide Facturas. The trucker needs a Factura for tax purposes. Small tienditas do not provide Facturas . As for getting a choice" Nota or Factura" That happens every day at hospitals, large auto repair shops, plumbing wholesales, hydraulic hose shops and more. Anyone who lives in Mexico and has never heard of this lives in a bubble. Of course you will not encounter this in Costco or large retailers but it is common in the service industry. I shop at a large industrial supply house. 5 locations and probably 60 employees. They have 2 computerized registers and 2 printers. One prints a NOTA and the other a Factura. You are asked which you want. If you ask for a facture they first discourage and then ask for a tax #. No # , no facture. Others are not that sophisticated.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> No my information is not out of date. There are many businesses that do not provide facturas legally. An example would be small tire repair shops. They deal strictly in cash and can provide only a receipt. I don't know how that is handled legally. One will often se tire repair shops on busy highways where trucks frequent. Some will have signs stating that they DO provide Facturas. The trucker needs a Factura for tax purposes. Small tienditas do not provide Facturas . As for getting a choice" Nota or Factura" That happens every day at hospitals, large auto repair shops, plumbing wholesales, hydraulic hose shops and more. Anyone who lives in Mexico and has never heard of this lives in a bubble. Of course you will not encounter this in Costco or large retailers but it is common in the service industry. I shop at a large industrial supply house. 5 locations and probably 60 employees. They have 2 computerized registers and 2 printers. One prints a NOTA and the other a Factura. You are asked which you want. If you ask for a facture they first discourage and then ask for a tax #. No # , no facture. Others are not that sophisticated.


I don´t see where you are up to date on what a factura is or a sales slip is now a days. Why state a sales slip is not a record businesses use to pay their IVA tax. after all you paid it, not them. They "used" to print facturas but they are for people or businesses to submit to SAT as a business expense or recoup from a medial insurance plan etc.

As of Jan. 1st no NON SAT electronically generated factura can be used on any companies business taxes as a business expense. They can ask for company printed facturas, the same as before, if they are nor using it as a deduction for their accounting dept. or a sales slip, whatever is company policy.

Also why assume any small business don´t collect IVA and pass it onto SAT? Do you have any statistics? If they give anyone a sales slip this is evidence of the sale and libel for IVA to be paid. No sales slip no evidence.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you ever operated a business? They do not give out facturas as there is no record! I didn't even mention the thousands of businesses who give a "discount"if you pay cash and no receipt. The Mex. Gov is fully aware that tax cheating is rampant and they are trying to close all the loopholes but this cheating is part of the culture. Heck my Dr. does not give a receipt unless you ask!


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Exclusive: Mexico pays heavy price for tax evasion, report finds | Dallas Morning News 

Good reading!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"The Tax Administration Service (SAT ) of the Ministry of Finance and Public Credit (SHCP ) published the list of exempted foods Special Tax on Production and Services ( IEPS) , in which the basic consumer foods listed , considering its importance in feeding the population, which will not be taxed .

Highlights include corn tortillas , even when they are roasted ; the flour , including whole ; and similar non-sweet bread, for example rolls, ciabatta and as well as caja.

As part of the tax rules for 2014 , published in the Official Gazette , states that these items will not pay the 8 percent tax approved in the context of tax reform , considering its importance in the diet of the population.

(With information from the SAT and La Jornada)

Below is the full list :

A. Wheat Chain :
Tortilla flour , including integral.
Pasta flour soup without spices , seasonings , stuffing, and vegetables.
Not sweet bread : roll , apron , baguette, ciabatta , birote and the like, white and brown , including sliced ​​bread .
Wheat flour, including integral.
Cereal -based foods with no added wheat , including whole .

B. Chain of maize:
Corn tortilla , even when roasted .
Cornmeal.
Boiled corn and corn dough .
Cereal -based foods without corn sugars.
C. Cadena other cereals :
Cereal based foods for infants and young children .
Food from other cereals, sugars, including comprehensive .
Pan no other sweet cereals, wholemeal or not , including sliced ​​bread .
Legal basis: Regulation I.5.1.3 Miscellaneous Tax Resolution for 2014 , published in the Official Journal of the Federation on December 30, 2013 .

(SAT )"

Tortillas, bolillos y sopas de pasta no pagarán impuesto: Hacienda - Aristegui Noticias

Taxes on tortillas in Mexico as the article posted above in post #12 states? http://www.dallasnews.com/news/nati...-heavy-price-for-tax-evasion-report-finds.ece

Council on Foreign Relations quotes. A right wing think tank?

No mention of IVA except erroneously now on basic food ítems, no mention it is on excessive sugar laden ítems?

Dallas Morning News. Far Right Wing paper?

To me the article should be considered biased, not good reading. Sorry.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Forums such as this can be a great learning tool. The collective knowledge of like minded members is a great resource. I read a lot on this forum and other Mexico forums. Often I just read and learn with out posting as the subject is beyond my scope. I try to admit when I post something that proves incorrect. I would suggest that AM do some reading on the subject matter and he will quickly realize he is lacking real knowledge on this subject. To just nullify an entire article because some paper leans to the right or the left is nonsensical. Forums should be for sharing not arguing.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://rendezvous.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/18/media-feed-bias-against-latinos/

Much of the right wing media is to blame for many of the ills society has and appears to be offensive rather than informative with an agenda to defame Mexico, in this case, and the charácter of it´s citizens and use the strategies of misinformation, quote mining, out of context facts, half truths and statistics from small samplings to project a country of dishonest citizens governed by incompetent fools passing ineffective laws and rules no one adheres to. Not to mention they start off always with, "In country where almost half the country lives in poverty." to set the ball rolling of patronizing empathy from the reader.

That is how the article read to me. Sorry if you did not see through to it´s underbelly [substratum] and feel the bias. IMO


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Juan Perez: And these 35'135, 348 you say you are Individuals, We all pay 
taxes? 


Accountant: These are the figures showing the Ministry of Finance and Public Credit, which 
I think paying taxes is the subject of another discussion and I really would be very difficult 
find the exact figures because within Individuals are embedded not only what 
that they call "captive subjects" that is, those who are employees, employees of a company and that the employer has an Annual Disclosure Statement; are those who work as 
independent, either under the scheme fees are comparable to wages, business, 
and why not say it's perceived interests, leases, dividends or other income, 
but I would say that this figure is growing larger and more each day that are taxpayers 
are inscribed in the Federal Taxpayers Registry."

It appears the registered 37,000,000 income tax contributors is a bit more complicated to calculate than the half truth the article quoted insinuating most of the 184 million citizens don´t pay income tax to the federal govt. only 37 million do.

http://www.isef.com.mx/cuento14.pdf


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

124 million not 184 million citizens.

Of course US and Canadian citizens will believe this statistic of 37 million paying federal income taxes as their tax system is that everyone is registered in their system. Mexico´s federal income tax system has no comparable registry as many can be embedded in one person´s registry.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't think the "right wing media" has a specific agenda to defame Mexico. That ilk seems to often marginalize and complain about anyone who doesn't fall within the WASP category. The complaints about Mexico and it's jettisoning of millions of its citizens to the USA illegally are heard across the USA from many quarters, not just from the right-wing media. Rightly so, IMO.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I don't think the "right wing media" has a specific agenda to defame Mexico. That ilk seems to often marginalize and complain about anyone who doesn't fall within the WASP category. The complaints about Mexico and it's jettisoning of millions of its citizens to the USA illegally are heard across the USA from many quarters, not just from the right-wing media. Rightly so, IMO.


Last time I checked Mexico did not "jetttison" anyone, legally or illegally. Lots of individual Mexicans chose to go to the US, but the country hasn't been sending anyone there.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

q_vivar said:


> Does anyone have any experience with or understanding of the collection and payment of IVA in Mexico and the agency's current drive to get all businesses enrolled? The info is all in Spanish and I just don't trust my translations.


To try to return this thread back to its original topic, I believe the OP is asking questions about IVA collection and payment. I have a Mexican business and am registered with SAT both personally and with my company. I have 2 RFC's or "tax ID's" assigned, one for each entity.

The IVA system requires that 16% of sales of services or goods be collected and paid to the government. If you are an individual and purchase a service or goods, you are supposed to pay the IVA at the point of purchase. This does not always occur as many or some small vendors do not collect or pay the IVA. 

It has been reported on several occasions by many news sources that Mexico has approximately 60% of it's business operating below the tax system. Even if this number is inaccurate, the quantity of businesses not collecting IVA is substantial. It is my own personal experience that many businesses in the small town where I live, approx 45,000 people, ask if I would like a factura. Some, but not all, give me a discount if I do not want a factura. When I travel to the smaller towns it is rare that IVA is charged and most businesses do not offer facturas.

It has been a constant challenge for me to receive facturas for my business expenses as some goods and services are not available in my area if I want a factura. 

Each month if the amount of IVA I collected for my company's services is greater than the amount of IVA I paid via facturas I collected, I must pay the balance to the government. Conversely, if I paid more IVA than I collected, the government will reimburse my company after the annual tax filing the subsequent year.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

RPBHaas: You are going to encounter the wrath of AM with all that right wing stuff. Next he will give us 5000 words proving you and I out of date and wrong. The truth is that your experience is common. Where I live the 3 hardware stores do not give facturas. The restaurants do not submit IVA. The small contractors do not provide any receipts. The larger ones do charge IVA and I would think they submit. The 3 electricians charge IVA and submit nada. The plumber cannot even spell IVA. But in fairness Mexico is not the only place in N.A where tax cheating is open and rampant. The Province of Quebec is just as bad. Something like 35 % of home renovation companies do not collect or pay taxes of any kind. I have been in Campgrounds in P.Q with large signs in the office: No debit or Credit cards. No cheques. Cash only. No receipts!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Longford said:


> I don't think the "right wing media" has a specific agenda to defame Mexico. That ilk seems to often marginalize and complain about anyone who doesn't fall within the WASP category. The complaints about Mexico and it's jettisoning of millions of its citizens to the USA illegally are heard across the USA from many quarters, not just from the right-wing media. Rightly so, IMO.


Well, Longford, if you are of that "ilk" that complain of Mexico´s purposeful, intentional and illegal "jettisoning" of millions of its citizens to the U.S.A., you will love the precursor movement which may have given the powers-that-be in Mexico the idea of promoting emigration to other political jurisdictions as a tool to mitigate local social unrest in the first place. It was back in the 1950s that certain racist factions in the U.S. deep south such as the old White Citizen´s Council (Country Club Kluxers) , came up with the idea, widely publicized at the time, of agreeing to purchase one way Greyhound bus tickets from any departure point in the región to your Chicago Paradise (or Detroit or Cleveland, etc.) but one way tickets only and with a non-binding pledge by any recipients of said tickets to stay there for the duration - the concept of "duration" being rather nebulously defined in that case but really having meant forever. 

I guess there are those of you who believe that Mexico and some other Latin American countries are following that example set years ago in the U.S. but more subtly as there is the inconvenience of an international boundary between them and the goals set for their emigrant constituents. After all, between Mexico and the U.S. there is that bothersome international border whereas, to get from, say, Birmingham to Chicago, one simply has to survive on Greyhound bus terminal food for two days or so. I don´t know what is more dangerous; an INS agent with a gun at the Texas border or a ham sándwich in the Louisville Greyhound terminal. 

Reminds me of an old Dick Gregory joke about a proposed televisión game show in the 1960s to be called FREEDOM RIDER ROULETTE . The contestant was to be allowed to spin a roulette wheel with six one way Greyhound bus tickets, five of which were to Chicago and one to Birmingham. Gregory also used to quip that he was greatly impressed with the students sitting in at the racially segregated Walgreen´s lunch counters in North Carolina in those days - not because they braved assaults by violent kluxers as they ate lunch there but because they had the nerve to eat lunch at a Walgreen´s lunch counter in North Carolina in the first place. 

Movements of lesser advantaged folks from more marginal economies into adjacent or accessable economies where better opportunities exist is a world-wide phenomenon that has always been and always will be with us. Get over worrying about it. The phenomenon is an important escape valve for maintaining overall social order despite occasional problems in political juridictions receiving the immigrants. Thank God my ancestors came over to the U.S. to escape starvation in Scotland or I´d be freezing my butt over there right now hoeing brussels sprouts.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Point of clarification on my post immediately above:

The one way Greyhound bus ticket from points in the deep south to Chicago offer of the 1960s was extended by the White Citizen's Council only to African American citizens and not to European American citizens no matter how desperately poor or in need of employment. This is not, after all, "Grapes of Wrath" and we were not Henry Fonda. All us Bubbas were stuck there in Selma. The idea among the council members was to turn Selma from a town with an 80% black population to a considerably smaller town with an 80% white population. This scheme didn´t work, by the way and the only thing that changed in Selma was that the White Citizen´s Council faded away along with other unpleasant memories from those days. Praise The Lord.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> […] the White Citizen´s Council faded away along with other unpleasant memories from those days. Praise The Lord.


Those ideas haven't quite faded away judging from the recent shooting in Kansas or the comments of the rancher in Nevada.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



Those ideas haven't quite faded away judging from the recent shooting in Kansas or the comments of the rancher in Nevada.

Click to expand...

_I read those quotes from the Nevada rancher this morning on Google News with mouth agape as I, being somewhat isolated down here in Chiapas the past few months , had never heard of the fellow or of his political and social activist hangers-on who are now hilariously running for cover as fast as they can and denying they ever supported him. Great stuff. I love that remark of his that (my interpretation of his words), blacks should reflect upon the notion that they just might have been better off as slaves happily picking cotton and serene in the certainty that their children were being properly disciplined by staff under "massa´s" employ, er, charge. This took me back to the land of cotton; old times there are not forgotten. I must say, I am beginning to believe there may be something to this reincarnation theory of life because I swear I knew this guy back in the 1950s only he´s been dead since about 1975.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> To try to return this thread back to its original topic, I believe the OP is asking questions about IVA collection and payment. I have a Mexican business and am registered with SAT both personally and with my company. I have 2 RFC's or "tax ID's" assigned, one for each entity.
> 
> The IVA system requires that 16% of sales of services or goods be collected and paid to the government. If you are an individual and purchase a service or goods, you are supposed to pay the IVA at the point of purchase. This does not always occur as many or some small vendors do not collect or pay the IVA.
> 
> ...


"60% of employees in Mexico jobs are informal ; do not pay taxes and social security has recognizes the STyPS


By : Editorial / HOWEVER - June 17, 2013 - 11:32
Magazine , Mexico , REAL TIME , Last Minute - 21 comments

Geneva, June 17 ( Reuters) - . The high rate of informal workers that Mexico is the main labor problem facing the country , according to the head of the Ministry of Labour and Social Welfare ( STyPS ) Mexican Alfonso Navarrete Prida .

" Statistics say that Mexico has between 4.8 and 5 percent of its workforce unemployed , but that is a misleading figure because the reality is that 60 percent [ of employees ] are informal workers , and only 40 percent have a formal job , " Navarrete said in an interview with EFE.

"That means that for every ten steps the country , really only gives four , because that 60 percent is in the informal sector do not pay taxes , do not receive benefits and has no social security ," he added

The minister is in Geneva to participate in the High Level Segment of the Annual Assembly of the International Labour Organization (ILO ) taking place this week.

Given this reality, Navarrete not hesitate to say that "the greatest challenge of this administration , and others come because this is not solved in four years," points out , "is that all those workers who are now on the move to informality formality. "

To achieve this, the Minister considers that must be applied simultaneously a series of actions that would help the transition.

For starters, Navarrete said that tax reform that creates incentives for companies is necessary.

In addition , financial reform that would lend to small and medium sized companies to help them create jobs would be necessary.

The Minister also considers it essential to achieve a transformation of the energy system of the country, because the fuel needed to run industries .

"Our main source of income is oil, and is very important because Pemex is the state. The problem is that it has the capacity to invest in exploration, and that has led to the exploitation of gas has fallen behind and is what the industry needs , "said Navarrete .

That said, he was convinced that the administration of President Enrique Peña Nieto will be capable of carrying out all reforms and noted that the government's objectives will be met."

El 60% de los empleos en México es informal; no paga impuestos ni tiene seguridad social, reconoce la STyPS | Sin Embargo


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Tax Reform stick to those who do pay taxes : Kanak

26/10/2013

Melissa Hernandez - . Formal Business taxpayers will be affected by the new tax reform , Kanak asked the federal government to rethink changes to tax law.

Ernesto Perez Astorga , president of the Kanak - Xalapa, indicated that 60 % of businesses are informal so you are not taxed , while the remaining 40 % it was recorded in the Treasury and will be most affected by this reform .

" I think the government needs to rescue more taxes but there is a 60 percent of informality and we would like to see also overturn this situation because we are only squeezing the organized trade ," he said .

He said that there is currently a social and economic crisis because the country 's economy has not been stable , so asked the Federal Government to reconsider the new tax reform .

" It should better think this reform because if taxes go up , then , foreign companies seeking to settle in the country will not be participating because they will not profit , and your investment will be great ," said

He added that with this new reform increased migration due to few job opportunities that have the Mexican is expected .

"With these reforms we are not growing as Mexico must grow and we will have a mass migration to other countries again because Mexico is not prepared , much less is generating much needed employment ," he said ,

Finally, he noted that because of these structural reforms are damaging the social fabric of the country , it is likely that in the next election Mexicans give a punishment vote institutional Revolutionary .


Finally , the Mexicans gave a resounding no ( 90.9 percent ) to the proposal to tax the drugs and just seven out of 100 give the green light . (With information from Notimex )"

Reforma Hacendaria pegará a los que sí pagan impuestos: Canaco | lapolitica.mx


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Formalize employment and encourage access to social security are challenges of the Ministry of Labor and Social Security in their role in contributing to the improvement of the living conditions of workers and their families , and for this, the National Service employment (SNE ) becomes an important link between job seekers and businesses.

This was stated by the Assistant Secretary for Employment and Labour Productivity , Cranss Patricia Martinez , who said that informality is a major cause of low productivity that slows economic growth in Mexico .

He said that in the country within the economically active population , six out of ten people you are outside the benefits of social security, which lack basic amenities such as health care , day care , life insurance , unemployment , retirement and all the accumulated social protection.

In this regard, the official of the STPS mentioned that the fundamental mission of the SNE is to place people in formal employment , ie seekers a job , you might be unemployed or people while they work want a better opportunity.

Noting that the National Employment Service has the most important job market of Mexico , free and 168 offices around the country , Undersecretary Cranss Martinez said through Job Portal ( Portal del Empleo :: Inicio ) is numbers 275 000 vacancies have every day and last year managed to place in a job 1.4 million people.

Other services link , he said, are job fairs , attend physical spaces where the buyers and sellers of a job .

So far this year , there have been 132 such events across the country , with the participation of six thousand companies and 138 thousand applicants looking for a job among 132,000 vacancies offered ; the end, 14,565 people managed to be placed in a job.

Note that some of these were thematic job fairs , aimed exclusively at technical university technicians and professionals ; migrants, women, seniors and people with disabilities."

Secretaría del Trabajo y Previsión Social

The one above post mentions the STyPS which is the Secretaría del Trabajo y Previsión Social

I tried for 5000 words but fall short. Sorry.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> […]I tried for 5000 words but fall short. Sorry.


Are those Google translations? They are pretty bad.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Are those Google translations? They are pretty bad.


Yes they are but I understood the main points so didn´t doctor them. Interesting stuff. IMO

Also what do these statstics do if they are even close to the statistics the gov´t. puts out and many repeat about almost 50% here live in proverty. How would any statistic be available? 

Also explains why the IMMS medical plan enrollment is around 59 million and Seguro Popular is catching up to them.


----------

